# Flossie



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Totally in love with this gorgeous 9 week old... she is just adorable.
I work from home - thats been a toughie today...but I am on a tea break now  

She had a clean crate last night! Night 2......

After reading loads of books we decided to have her crate in our room and to take her out when she wakes but not chat away and shes gone to the loo each time , we praise the pants off her and then she goes to sleep again.....so up at 1am at 3.30am and then at 6.45am....

I am sooooo happy (and knackered and overwhelmed) 

Kate x


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

she is gorgeous! And I love the name Flossie


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow she is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Flossie. She's lovely and obviously captured your heart xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww what a baby she is She seems so soft and cuddly!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww she looks so fuzzy & cute x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is fab, lovely name too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's lovely! Good girl too!


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

*Flossie is adorable*

Hi Kate

Lovely to see photos of Teddy's sister - lovely name and she looks really cute. Like you we have fallen in love, he is like my shadow following me everywhere. Having lots of fun although like you feeling quite exhausted! This is a picture of Teddy:


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks all! And Lyn does your piece of scent blanket pong? Ours does and I wondered when is a good time to wash it or chuck it?! We took her to the pub tonight. Other half held her. Oops won't do that again, the puppy is a babe Magnet!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Flossie is lovely, so glad she has made such a good start.


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is Flossie after a funny five minutes!

Crate clean again - she woke at 1.30am and 3.30am and 5am and we just scooped her up and took her out for a pee and then back in again. 

She then slept until 7.20 (when my standby alarm goes off).... that was a rush - but she is downstairs with my other half helping him work...


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

*Scent blanket*

Hi Kate
We had to throw the scent blanket away after a few days as it seemed to upset Teddy more than settle him. He now has a favourite cuddly bear that he settles with and seems quite happy. Love how you took him to the pub, can't wait to take him for a walk!:ilmc:


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Lyn - thank you and Teddy is gorgeous! Shall we walk the two together some time? We are in SW London. I will get rid of the scent cloth too..... We carried Flossie at the pub by the way as she hasn't had jab # 2 yet ( 2 sept) but she snuggled on her blanket on my lap! I felt like Paris Hiltons grandma 

I never thought it would make me feel like this


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Teddy and Flossie are both gorgeous pups. So glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Kate - that would be great if ever we are in London or you are in Suffolk/Essex area. Thought that comment about Paris Hilton's grandma really funny. We have been to sit on the park bench today (on my lap by the way) as he has his next jab the same day as Flossie. By the way I can see the family resemblance!
I am definitely addicted as well - just want to spend my day playing with him.


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Kate and Lyn,
I think Zelda might be another sister! From your posts on other threads it seems you got your lovely puppies at the same time from Broadreach? Zelda is 12 weeks on Tuesday and we adore her. She went for her first walk on Wednesday which she loved but was not at all impressed by the puppy party at the vets!
I have kept her scent cloth but will get rid of it after reading your posts.
Charlotte


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kate1 said:


> Here is Flossie after a funny five minutes!
> 
> Crate clean again - she woke at 1.30am and 3.30am and 5am and we just scooped her up and took her out for a pee and then back in again.
> 
> She then slept until 7.20 (when my standby alarm goes off).... that was a rush - but she is downstairs with my other half helping him work...


This pic is so cute! Looks like Nine there!


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Charlotte - yes another litter mate!!! Where are you based?


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

absolutely stunning is your Flossie, where did you buy her from?
lovely colour too. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous flossie, I love her! And her name!
& her brother teddy, and their other siblings.
How great that you've made contact with a few on here.


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Kate,
I think Zelda might be a half sister (mum Mabel and dad Oscar, born 25th June) she is an F1b but I agree, there is definitely a family resemblance! We are absolutely besotted (even my husband who wasn't so sure...) and I am finding it very difficult to go to work each day! We are in Hertfordshire, a get together at some point in the future would be fun, we would love to meet Flossie and maybe Teddy.
Puppy training classes this weekend, will let you know how we get on.
Charlotte


----------

